# Why would anyone want to be my friend?



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Being on vacation for a week has really enforced the fact that I have no friends. Usually this is a time to catch up with your friends, meet or or something. Except for the fact I can't. I've had to entertain myself the whole time. It sounds fun but it gets boring fast. I've been learning how to do things alone but it's not the same.

But I have to question why anyone would want to be my friend. I can't play the game. I don't have the looks, make enough money or have the toys, wit or anything that would make it worthwhile. I am useless. Even one of my friends said they onlyhang out with me because they had to. And sure enough when they didn't have tto anymore they were gone.

It doesn't take long to realize there's something wrong with me. I can even look at myself and tell. Surely that is enough to keep anyone from bothering with me. And even if they wanted to try having no friends is not a good sign. I looked at my phone, the last text I sent was in April!!! How pathetic is that? Most people text multiple times a day.


----------

